# 2005 Nissan Altima Predictions



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Well, we got a look at the 2005 Altima's starting last night. We are running about 5 trials a night, at work. And there isn't a whole lot different on the 2005 Altima, besides the hood, front grille/fascia and the entire interior. I wasn't able to see the interior or grille yet, but I will go get a good look, in the morning.

And, from what I have heard, the new grille is going to be something like the Maxima's. The hood I thought was pretty cool. It has 2 lines of indentions about 3 feet long.

The new charcoal grey is now being produced on the 2004 models, and should be avalible soon. This color is really nice, in my opinion. It's quite similar to the Graphite Gray of the Lexus IS 300:










I will check it out in the morning, and try to explain it a little better to everyone that's interested.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Cool!

Did you say they going to make a 3.5 se-r?


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

That is the rumor that we have heard. We heard that they are still considering an SE-R version much like the smaller Sentra. Hopefully it will happen, and hopefully the rumors that we hear about the SE-R are true.

But Nissan has taken to the European styling, with the Sentra, Altima & Maxima all looking quite similar.

Wouldn't it be cool to see a Maxima SE-R or Maxima Spec-V?


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

I wonder what'll be in the SE-R: sport seats? sport tuned suspensions? 6 gears MT? Brembo brakes?

Altima already has the VQ35DE so I assume there'll be no engine update, may be tunned ECU for an extra 5hp


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

ok..... NNA I am willing to move tomorrow to start working with you there. Just let me know where to apply!


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

LOL alty02, Nissan usually posts an ad in Nashville's newspaper, The Tennessean. The last posting Nissan did, was about 3 months ago. We are gearing up for the Pathfinder, since now we have it at Smyrna, also. Actual production hasn't started yet, but it's suppose to start in early 2004, somewhere around February.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Oh so I will start next week?


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Man, that would be nice, ehh? Training alone is 8 weeks long. Not to mention the tests a new employee has to go through prior to the training. Also 3 interviews are in that mix, as well.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

NNA, listen to the advice of the consumers, no one likes that but ugly toothed grill with that chrome piece in the center. that is the biggest draw back for their cars. i myself will not buy a nissan with that grill inless there is an aftermaket one available at the time of purchase

and i must say the 04 sentra se-r is pathetic the 02-03 were beautiful with that nice front end, then it changed to that new grill and it looks horrible. the design crew needs to wake up and stop smoking crack.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Well gtw00, I'm just letting you know what Nissan has in store for the 2005 Altima. I don't make the decisions around here. It doesn't look exactly like the Maxima's, but it does resemble it, in some ways.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

im not blaming you. im not sure what department your in or what kind of voice you have in the company, just thought i would take a chance and tell some one from nissan what i thought. and im sure im not alone on my views


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm sure your not alone in your views, as well. I have seen the Maxima's grille for almost a year now. And, I am just now starting to think "it's alright". We call it "the box" at work, and everyone loves the car. . .except the grille. Oh, and at Nissan I just build Altima's all night long. 

The Altima grille now, isn't all that special at all. Black plastic & a logo aren't anything special at all. I have to admit that one of my favorite grille's is that of the 2002 Sentra SE-R Spec V & the 2002 Skyline GTR.

Examples:

*Sentra Spec V*










*Skyline GTR*


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

NNA said:


> *The Altima grille now, isn't all that special at all. Black plastic & a logo aren't anything special at all. I have to admit that one of my favorite grille's is that of the 2002 Sentra SE-R Spec V & the 2002 Skyline GTR.
> ] *


i agree that why i got me one of these


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *i agree that why i got me one of these
> *


 Too bad the engine behind it doesn't work!


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Too bad the engine behind it doesn't work!  *


so far engine #3 runs like a fine swiss watch


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah, I like that grille gtw00. Reminds me of the Stillen grille insert, except it isn't chrome.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok, I got a good look at the 2005 models last night, and you all will like them. The grille is somewhat like the Maxima's. However, it doesn't have the box logo, like the Maxima's. The actual grille is sorta like the Maxima's, and it isn't chrome, but black. To be honest it isn't that much of a change. The back tail lights don't seem to be as shiny chrome as they are now; but a litttle smoked. Overall, the only big difference is the interior.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I would like to see the new Maxima Grill similiar to the Infiniti G35 grill. At Max Org. they photpshoped it and came up with a beautiful bar tye grill.

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=181904


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for the link. Some of those grilles look awesome. From what I saw the other night, the new Altima grilles are just like the Maxima's grille, but without the logo in the box. It had the same exact logo, but with Maxima's styling. But, the grille wasn;t chrome; it was black.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

How about some spy photos NNA


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Now I`m really curious NNA, the grill is the issue.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmmmm, I haven't seen any in a week, or so. We haven't done anymore trials, except for 1 and that was about a week & a half ago. It's nothing extreme, or anything. And to be honest, it doesn't look much different than it does now. But, instead of the black plastic bars, their using the Maxima type styling.

Ok here's the Maxima:









All of the chrome grille, with the exception of the box logo, is like the new Altima's grille. However, it isn't chrome; it's black. And the logo on the 2005 Altima is still the same round logo, without the box.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

But, But this is realy the car we want in the USA....


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Build it here in the USA


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

I've already asked about the Skyline coming to the U.S. And, as for the R34, it's never going to be built in the U.S. However, we might start producing some Infiniti's within a couple of years.

Here in Smyrna, we are already making the Altima, Maxima, Xterra & Frontier. Of course the Pathfinder is starting up next year.

The G35 Coupe is a Skyline, with Infiniti logos.


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

NNA, do you know if there is any real horsepower difference between the 3.5 in the Alti and the Max or is it marketing?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

NNA is the Max suspension system identical to the Alti? I know the shocks are better than the Alti, what are the subtle differences?


----------

